# New Ipods. Along with Ipod 'Touch'



## Scott (Sep 5, 2007)

> Apple Inc. revamped its iPod lineup and introduced a new model with a touchscreen and Wi-Fi for wireless Internet capability, incorporating some of the technology used on the company's iPhone.
> 
> Apple also said it is cutting the price of its most expensive iPhone model to $399 from $599, and the company will phase out an entry-level iPhone that had sold for $499. The price cuts come just over two months after the release of the much-hyped combination cellphone and digital player, and appeared to spook investors: Apple shares fell 5.1% to $136.76 Wednesday on the Nasdaq Stock Market. mad
> 
> ...





















I want this inside of me


----------



## Thomas (Sep 5, 2007)

I don't care for the iPod Touch. A video-playing device should definitely have MORE than 16 gigs of memory.

That said, the new and improved 'iPod Classic' looks like a great device. The new Cover Flow feature is especially neat.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 5, 2007)

I like the totally unique design on the touch 

I also like the 100% real pictures


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 5, 2007)

I like how they want you to blow 400$ on something that holds 1/4 of a regular ipod thats 40$ cheaper.


----------



## Thomas (Sep 5, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I like how they want you to blow 400$ on something that holds 1/4 of a regular ipod thats 40$ cheaper.


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 5, 2007)

I want an iPod Touch. I always liked the looks of the iPhone, minus the cellphone/texting features, so...problem solved!


----------



## Scott (Sep 5, 2007)

Fuck you haters! The touch is awesome. Deal wiith it.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Sep 5, 2007)

When I see a 30 - 60 gig touch, we'll talk


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 5, 2007)

pics of the real things on engadget

touch: Engadget
nano: Engadget
classic: Engadget


----------



## playstopause (Sep 5, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> pics of the real things on engadget
> 
> touch: Engadget
> nano: Engadget
> classic: Engadget



Me want.
Me want.
Me want.

Another nano? Wow. It's really thin.





Feel like selling my 30gb black video Ipod.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out if I can live with 16GB. I have a 30GB video right now, and it's rarely ever filled. And the idea of surfing the net from my iPod sounds really, really cool. 

If they ever released (or someone came up with) and RDP client for it, I'd definitely buy it.


----------



## darren (Sep 5, 2007)

I really want the iPod touch. 

The new nano is no thinner than the old one. It's a bit shorter, and a whole lot wider (uses the same 2" screen as on the outgoing iPod video) and in total volume, it's ever-so-slightly _bigger_ than the last nano.

I'm totally done with hard-drive based portable audio players. I've had too many of them flake out on me lately (and amazingly, my original 5 GB iPod is still going strong with a new battery). Flash is where it's at.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello, what the fuck is this?


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 6, 2007)

darren said:


> I've had too many of them flake out on me lately (and amazingly, my original 5 GB iPod is still going strong with a new battery). Flash is where it's at.


I hadnt had any problems with the harddrives. after practically full time use at an overnight stocking job where i am constantly on the move, lifting stuff and unloading trucks, the harddrive never failed me. The headphone jack actually went out, so i had to send my 60gb ipod off to apple and got a replacement. So far, no harddrive issues on that either. I hear that there are 60+ Gig flash drives available nowdays, so if they decide to implement something like that soon, i'd be all for getting one.


----------



## darren (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, i had two die just from being jostled around in the car (my car has a short wheelbase and a very stiff suspension), and another died a few weeks ago after tumbling from my hand to the tile floor in my front entryway. (It worked fine for a few hours the next day, then froze completely.)

I've read that like the iPhone, all the new iPods (with the exception of the shuffle) are running a stripped-down version of Mac OS X. That's why the interface is slightly different.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 6, 2007)

Samsung Announces 64 GB Solid State Drive - Computing News - Digital Trends

I do hope apple integrates these, or something similar, if nothing else just for the fact that they'd be slimmer and shock proof.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah. 16 is still way too small with me. And i honestly wouldn't go with a 30 unless they had features that really intrigued me.. But i didn't even blink at the iPhone... I hate fancy cell phones and i wanted an 80 gig pod. the only thing that i think they got right was the wi-fi, which i don't know WHY Microsoft didnt' capitalize on the potential they had (with the Zune having those capabilities almost a year ago?) and really making some competition for the iPod. That was such a half-assed endeavor. Bring back Bill Gates

*So* underwhelming.


----------



## Kotex (Sep 6, 2007)

I actually like the iPod touch. Looks cool, it's just too much money though


----------



## darren (Sep 6, 2007)

I've never understood people's need to carry around their _entire_ music library in their pocket. I probably only listen to 5-10% of my entire music collection. I tend to listen to music very analytically and repeatedly, so after a few months, i grow tired of stuff and move on to something new. I probably don't even have 4 GB on my iPod currently. 

Now, having video capability might change that. But for my needs, 8 GB would probably be plenty.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 6, 2007)

With more storage and maybe a price break down the road the iPod touch would be great mounted on your cars dash in widescreen mode to queue up music


----------



## Chris (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll get one if it integrates with my car stereo the same way my current one does.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 6, 2007)

Do you have one of those car kits that let you control it from the stereo? Those are sweet.

My Fit came with an Aux jack for iPods and such so I just use that, but it would be badass to have an iPod touch dash mounted


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 6, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> With more storage and maybe a price break down the road the iPod touch would be great mounted on your cars dash in widescreen mode to queue up music



That's what I was thinking... bring that down to like $250-300 and now we're talking!  The new nano is badass... I was thinking of grabbing one before but now I dunno, the new one with the screen for $100 more? Might be worth it!


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 6, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> That's what I was thinking... bring that down to like $250-300 and now we're talking!  The new nano is badass... I was thinking of grabbing one before but now I dunno, the new one with the screen for $100 more? Might be worth it!



I'm starting to salivate thinking about it.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 6, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I'm starting to salivate thinking about it.



I love being able to use my iPod photo through my aux jack in the civic but it's distracting (and slightly difficult/dangerous lol) to reach down to the passenger seat to change songs on it.  The touch screen + dash mount would be teh win.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 6, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I love being able to use my iPod photo through my aux jack in the civic but it's distracting (and slightly difficult/dangerous lol) to reach down to the passenger seat to change songs on it.  The touch screen + dash mount would be teh win.



Exactly, if it's "safetly in plain view" and the layout is nice and easy to touch through, it's a win/win. Plus there's a huge "cool" factor with something like that.


----------



## darren (Sep 6, 2007)

Here's what i use:







TenTechnology FlexibleDock.

Unfortunately, the company is no longer in business.


----------



## Groff (Sep 6, 2007)

iPod? No thanks. I'll stick with MP3 players. 

It's an iPhone without the phone.

I've had my MP3 player for almost 3 years. And you know whats great? When the battery went bad I only had to pay $20 to get a new one. (A new battery, not a new device )
Oh, and 40gb FTW!


----------



## Scott (Sep 6, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> It's an iPhone without the phone.



Um...exactly? 

Some of us don't have the option of getting an Iphone. Plus, even when it comes to my country, my provider wont be getting it. So yeah, i'm going to enjoy the touch, and you're going to enjoy the fact that I enjoy the touch. Or my boot, shal meet your ass


----------



## Battle-axe (Sep 6, 2007)

The new Nano is kinda cool and the Touch ain't bad either but the iPod Classic is awesome, imo. 160GB, 40hrs audio & 7 hrs video. Pretty cool.  It's the one *Metal Ken* posted btw.


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm with Darren, I don't need that much space. Could I fill an 80gig iPod? Yeah, easily. Would I want to? Nah.

I'd rather have an iPod Touch and throw a few albums on there as .wav files in their full uncompressed CD-quality glory and swap them when I want something different on there. 

Btw, I want a Smart Car


----------



## Jeff (Sep 6, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> iPod? No thanks. I'll stick with MP3 players.





Wikipedia said:


> iPod can play MP3, AAC/M4A, Protected AAC, AIFF, WAV, Audible audiobook, and Apple Lossless audio file formats.



Hey, whadda ya know? The iPod is an Mp3 player. That's like saying Ford? No thanks, I'll stick with cars. 



> It's an iPhone without the phone.



I know, cool isn't it? I can get all the features of the iPhone without the phone that I don't need. Sweet!



> I've had my MP3 player for almost 3 years. And you know whats great? When the battery went bad I only had to pay $20 to get a new one. (A new battery, not a new device )
> Oh, and 40gb FTW!



Wow, that's a good deal. However us iPod users only pay $20 as well, so it's a moot point. 

NewerTech NuPower iPod 5th Gen (video) 55... (BIPOD550MV30) at OWC


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wikipedia said:


> iPod can play MP3, AAC/M4A, Protected AAC, AIFF, WAV, *Audible audiobook*, and Apple Lossless audio file formats.


As opposed to inaudible audiobook?


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 7, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> I'm with Darren, I don't need that much space. Could I fill an 80gig iPod? Yeah, easily. Would I want to? Nah.



I've almost got my 60.. (or 55.3 or whatever) almost filled. I like being able to listen to whatever i'm in the mood for whenever i want. I dont like the idea of having to pick and choose which shit to carry with me, cause i know partway through the day, i'll be like "Damn, i wish i had put X on here"


----------



## Hellbound (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got my black ipod nano 2nd gen......and that's all I'll ever need.


Perfect for use in the gym or when biking. I do have to admit that the ipod touch does look cool...but it's something I don't need I just want my music.


----------



## Pauly (Sep 7, 2007)

I want the 160GB one, stick that in the car and have it on random - endless amusement.


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2007)

Pauly said:


> I want the 160GB one, stick that in the car and have it on random - endless amusement.



I have a 30GB that connects directly to my car stereo. The majority of my MP3 collection is 196k. You've no idea just how shitty that bitrate is until you put it through a proper stereo.


----------



## Groff (Sep 7, 2007)

Chris said:


> I have a 30GB that connects directly to my car stereo. The majority of my MP3 collection is 196k. You've no idea just how shitty that bitrate is until you put it through a proper stereo.



I ripped every one of my CD's onto my MP3 player at 320k. 

I have an auxilary input on my stereo (RCA left and right jacks) that I bought an adapter for. I plug my MP3 player into this all the time. (As well as my SIRIUS radio. Hard Attack = "



eleven59 said:


> Btw, I want a Smart Car



Or you could get a go-kart... You'd have more room.


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2007)

Mine actually integrates with my head unit. 

Sorting iTunes by bitrate and finding that only about 1/4 of my stuff was 320 made me sad panda.  It was a fuckin' nightmare when I was doing the stereo install because for the life of me I couldn't figure out why my $2500 audio system sounded like dogshit. I was tuning it via the iPod - once I realized that and threw in a CD, all was right with the world.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 7, 2007)

I rip all my shit at 192. I'm not an audiophile so I can't really hear the difference


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 7, 2007)

unless your system is really high-quality you're not going to. Listening from an iPod through your car you will never tell the difference between 320 and 192.


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> unless your system is really high-quality you're not going to. Listening from an iPod through your car you will never tell the difference between 320 and 192.



I never could until this point, to be honest. 

It's a huge, huge difference now. I don't even have anything less than 256k on the iPod now, and any 256k stuff is mostly jazz/acoustic, since anything metal below 320 sounds like a titanic pile of shit.

I actually went and bought some Soilwork CDs today because the MP3's I have were 196.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 7, 2007)

Chris said:


> I actually went and bought some Soilwork CDs today because the MP3's I have were 196.



Soilwork FTW!!!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 7, 2007)

Soilwork = 

speaking of MP3 players...







fucking brown


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 7, 2007)

btw


----------



## Kotex (Sep 9, 2007)

Whatever. I rock 128k





































Seriously


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 9, 2007)

Why are the ipod mini's or whatever all obese now?


----------



## darren (Sep 9, 2007)

One of the tech blogs called the new Nano the "iPod fatty". I definitely agree that the proportions are not as aesthetically pleasing as the previous two generations of Nano, but that's mitigated somewhat by the addition of the big screen and ability to play video. 

Their "widebody" proportions aren't helped by the fact that the edges of the face plate are now tapered towards the edge (like an Ibanez S series body) which from the side makes them look slimmer, but head on, makes them look more chubby.

Still, i find myself drawn to the iPod touch, even though it's that much more expensive. The features and amount of technology crammed into it just make me go, "Wow."


----------



## gregj (Sep 9, 2007)

I wish apple did support ogg, since most of my collection is in oggs, and I don't feel like recompressing it to mp3 or aac - and yes, ogg is much better than mp3, bit larger files.
I'll stick to my ipod photo, rockboxed - that can play ogg, mp3, flac, and fuck knows what else, plus I can watch movies on it, and play doom. screw apple, and their limited firmware 

and yes, walking around the streets with my proper headphones on (not buds), I can hear the difference between 128kbps/320kbps and ogg versus mp3.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 9, 2007)

How the hell do you play doom on a wheel ?


----------



## gregj (Sep 9, 2007)

get rockbox and findout  they have emulator for linux at least, I don't use windoze - only linux and mac os x here


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 9, 2007)

gregj said:


> get rockbox and findout  they have emulator for linux at least, I don't use windoze - only linux and mac os x here



Ive used it before. i didnt bother messing with doom on it, because i figured it'd be impossible to have fun playing it on a wheel. i gotta have my keyboard for Doom.


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 9, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I've almost got my 60.. (or 55.3 or whatever) almost filled. I like being able to listen to whatever i'm in the mood for whenever i want. I dont like the idea of having to pick and choose which shit to carry with me, cause i know partway through the day, i'll be like "Damn, i wish i had put X on here"



Quoted for truth.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Sep 9, 2007)

X Japan at 192 = teh suxors, everything sounds mashed together

X Japan at 320 =  as the mixing makes sense and sounds really good


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 9, 2007)

X Japan CDs =


----------



## technomancer (Sep 9, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I've almost got my 60.. (or 55.3 or whatever) almost filled. I like being able to listen to whatever i'm in the mood for whenever i want. I dont like the idea of having to pick and choose which shit to carry with me, cause i know partway through the day, i'll be like "Damn, i wish i had put X on here"



+1 

I've waited two years for the Touch to come out... and I won't be buying one because 16GB isn't big enough to fit my audio library on, much less any video. If it was 32GB I might have at least considered it, but 16GB is pathetic.

I also HATE the fact that Apple left features out of the Touch for no other reason than product differentiation from the iPhone. Wireless + Safari is really cool, but why leave off the email client and Google maps. That would have kicked ass and from a technical standpoint there was no reason not to include those applications. 

Oh, and this is coming from somebody who is an Apple fan...


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 10, 2007)

technomancer said:


> +1
> 
> I've waited two years for the Touch to come out... and I won't be buying one because 16GB isn't big enough to fit my audio library on, much less any video. If it was 32GB I might have at least considered it, but 16GB is pathetic.
> 
> ...




Big +1. If Apple wises up and integrates that new Samsung 64GB solid state memory into the Touch, I'd be willing to hit the $400-500 price tag they would most likely put on it.  16GB for $400? I don't know...


----------



## darren (Sep 10, 2007)

The Samsung 64 GB solid state _drive_ is the size of a laptop hard drive. And while it's not available to consumers yet, estimates are that it will add $1000 to the price of a system that has it installed as an OEM drive.

I guess everyone has different ways of managing their music library. I don't have my entire CD collection ripped yet, though pretty much everything i've bought in the last few years is on there. (I tend not to go back into the "library" very often.) For me, 16 GB is plenty, because i don't expect to be carrying around my entire music collection with me at all times.

However, i do agree that the omission of the email client and Google maps is pretty ass-tastic. I'll be surprised if somebody doesn't figure out how to get the iPhone versions of the apps installed and/or activated, or if Apple doesn't cave and opt to put them on after all.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 10, 2007)

darren said:


> The Samsung 64 GB solid state _drive_ is the size of a laptop hard drive. And while it's not available to consumers yet, estimates are that it will add $1000 to the price of a system that has it installed as an OEM drive.



Ouchies... didn't catch that part.  Oh btw, I grabbed the Griffin TuneFlex AUX which is essentially the same thing as the one you use in your car.  

Griffin Technology: TuneFlex Aux - Flexible Docking Cradle with Audio Cable


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Sep 10, 2007)

With apples downloading software do you think if they decide to add it one day as an 'update' would it be possible to do? or does that kind of update require tangible software additions?

I've not played with an iphone yet so i don't know how the email works. I do know it'd be EXTREMELY convenient to have google maps, phone, and an ipod all in one  - i mean that's as convenient as it freakin' gets.


----------



## darren (Sep 10, 2007)

... except the iPhone doesn't have GPS. Now THAT would be convenient.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 11, 2007)

16GB gets me about 3 or 4 movies and about 32 albums. I don't know about you guys, but I am not away from my computer that long for it to matter.

But hey, you're mileage may vary.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 11, 2007)

Jeff said:


> 16GB gets me about 3 or 4 movies and about 32 albums. I don't know about you guys, but I am not away from my computer that long for it to matter.
> 
> But hey, you're mileage may vary.




Neither am I so I guess I can see your point there.  It would still be nice for distance trips where I don't have a computer with me.  My laptop is too heavy to bother bringing with me and it lacks storage capacity too.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Sep 16, 2007)

I think I'm going to hit up one of the new nano's tommorrow, as my old (and i mean OLD) 20 gigger died recently....


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Sep 16, 2007)

hahahah

ipwn tag rofl
V


----------

